# Had the car detailed



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Just had the car detailed, wash,clay,wash, then he put chemical guys creme glaze then a sealant. 
I have never seen it like this before its a very wet deep looking shine. He is a local guy cost me £45.
Pictures dont do it any justice, just bought some of the glaze so i can keep it topped up.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

how long did it take?


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Dont know as i was not there, last time it took about 2.5 to 3 hours


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks good, I could use some of that.

Local to where?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Looks great... 8)

I'd pay £45 for that to be done to mine... 8)

Cheers

rich


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Kent, but on a Sunday he comes up to Essex so you could be in luck


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Have a look and give him a bell, mention Ian

http://www.aclassvaleting.net/index.htm


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Bookmarked  , just need the paintwork done first 

Cheers

Andy


----------



## tez162003 (Jun 1, 2009)

i do detailing too 

i can do everything from quick wash clay waxes like this thread or i can do full machine polishing too 

im based in Luton/Beds way

Anyway, the car looks good, love any car thats black, only prob is there a pain to keep clean


----------

